# it's raining and my goats are hungry



## bj taylor (Jul 15, 2013)

it's a strange problem for me to have here in Texas.  the last two days it's been raining non stop.  the goats don't want to go out and forage.  I've scrounged up a few plants for them to gnaw on & they get their little bit of grain in the evening.  they have free choice hay (good hay), but they're not interested in that - they are very unhappy goats.

I think it may rain tomorrow too.  I don't know what else to do for them.  they've got tons of browse if they'll just go out & get it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 15, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> it's a strange problem for me to have here in Texas.  the last two days it's been raining non stop.  the goats don't want to go out and forage.  I've scrounged up a few plants for them to gnaw on & they get their little bit of grain in the evening.  they have free choice hay (good hay), but they're not interested in that - they are very unhappy goats.
> 
> I think it may rain tomorrow too.  I don't know what else to do for them.  they've got tons of browse if they'll just go out & get it.


If they get really hungry they will eat the hay.

My goats are "dry lot".  No browse to speak of and no pasture.  They get free choice hay.

Yours just aren't used to it.  But, like I said, they will not starve.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 15, 2013)

That's good to know because it was supposed to rain all day here and it just missed us. I was worried about them because its supposed to rain all week as well.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

My goats will go out into the rain eventually to browse.  We don't supplement feed at all unless snow is on the ground.  They won't starve, when they're hungry enough they'll either go out or they'll eat the hay you provided.


----------



## randomtree (Jul 16, 2013)

When my animals aren't eating what's in their pasture for environmental reasons, I go out with some pruning shears and just cut down what's out there and bring it to them. 

And you are right, the weather here in Texas has been really strange the past couple of days.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 16, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> My goats will go out into the rain eventually to browse.  We don't supplement feed at all unless snow is on the ground.  They won't starve, when they're hungry enough they'll either go out or they'll eat the hay you provided.


2x


----------

